
Is fiat money to blame for the Iraq war, police brutality, and the war on drugs? - jpkoning
https://jpkoning.blogspot.com/2020/06/is-fiat-money-to-blame-for-iraq-war.html
======
onyva
Shouldn’t we call it The USA war on Iraq, or the USA invasion of Iraq etc? It
is a war the USA and its allies started on false pretense after all. The
attacker is the USA the victims are Iraqis, not the other way around. Same
goes for many other wars the USA started of course, for which we are all
paying the price.

